# Doh!!!



## LilCujo (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok, you know you need more practice when your 10 year old niece can take better pics then you can.

The Hockey one was taken by my 10 year old niece
The Cat or what was supposed to be a cat, was an attempt at my part. However thats what I get when I dont check the shutter speed.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 12, 2003)

looks funny


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

looks like the a ghost cat


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 12, 2003)

lol I know, its sad when the only thing in focus is a small paw...


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

I think it's the 'law of the photographer' or something.  which basically states you'll work hard and long, taking thousands and thousands of shots, then you're 10 year old niece or daughter or whomever with no experience pics up your cam and in 2 minutes takesa shot that leaves you flabergasted for months.

Been there!


----------



## LilCujo (Sep 3, 2003)

lol so true, I think im going to start asking her to teach me


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey! I live kinda close to Disney Ice!!

Unless there's more than one.......it is in Anaheim right?


----------



## MuffinJuice (Dec 27, 2003)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> lol so true, I think im going to start asking her to teach me


no no!  this skill can not be taught.  naievity is a horrible thing to loose. 
if she begins to realize her ability, she may corrupt it!.
right

i really dont know



however,  if she posesses that lense-for-eyeball knack (ever met those people who see the world through a lense?  they can take anything and turn it into an amazing photo.) that certain people hold.   it might not be a horrible idea to introduce her to a durable, affordable, basics camera for her birthday.  you might uncover the best photographer you've ever met,  and score the position of favorite relative while your at it


----------

